

Ask HN: Please give me your thoughts on my new site: www.coderegator.com - rduchnik

Hello all,<p>So I found myself constantly looking up code references and commands at work. There was always that thing I did like 3 months ago for Apache that I would not remember since it's not something I do often.<p>I mostly kept all these references in Google docs or through bookmarks, but I still found myself searching for certain tidbits, so I decided to write this little code organizer.<p>Some features:<p>-add code samples<p>-add tags to code samples<p>-add other users code to your samples (can't edit these but you can put your own tags)<p>-fork any code including your own (these can be edited)<p>-add users to follow<p>-filter on categories, tags, users simultaneously, so you can really drill it down, like: show me codes by user "rob" in category "mysql" with tag "blah"<p>Anyway, if this describes you, I hope you will find it useful:<p>http://www.coderegator.com<p>Thanks,<p>Rob
======
mryan
Nice work Rob, I can see this being very useful. Some feedback:

The title of each code snippet should be a link, which takes you to the same
page as the "comments" link. I imagine people will want to bookmark or email
their favourite links, this might make it easier.

Social buttons (twitter etc) on each "code snippet" page will help spread the
word

Although it has been downvoted I agree with the commenter who advised you to
avoid use of "codes". "Code snippets" perhaps? Codes, in my experience, is
usually seen in the context of a poorly-worded forum question. It obviously
won't kill the site, but IMHO it just looks like a spelling mistake and
doesn't fit in with the professional look of the site.

Best of luck with this, it looks great!

~~~
rduchnik
Thanks for the feedback, I think I will implement all of those. The title
links were meant to link to a "source" so that you can provide credit, but
they don't seem to be used much so I will probably just link to the comments
as you suggested and put a little "source" link beside it if someone wants to
give credit.

------
Rust
Click: <http://www.coderegator.com/>

------
BillSaysThis
If a category has no entries the button should be disabled, why let users make
preventable errors?

~~~
rduchnik
Yes! I'm going to add some color shading here for items with no entries as a
visual guide.

------
drdoooom
hey. good job. i can definitely see myself using this. i'm having a bit of
trouble reading some of the content though (using ubuntu/chrome) font/font-
size/colorschemes can be better. maybe refine the interface a bit, but good
start!

~~~
rduchnik
If you could send me a screen grab to contact@coderegator.com that would be
awesome.

------
bkyan
What's the logic behind how a given category is sorted?

~~~
rduchnik
Well it's sorted by popularity (which had a bug I just fixed) or date. Will
add the ability to sort by "Top" as well shortly.

------
aswanson
Very, very useful. What languages did you build it in?

~~~
rduchnik
It's all done using CodeIgniter and jQuery.

------
dbrosius
nice... but please don't call them codes... i have a hard time taking the site
seriously.. It's code.

~~~
rduchnik
Agreed, just updated.

